# Growth on Ear



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I was getting ready to give my fur babies a bath when I found what felt like a tick on Shazi's outer ear leather. We haven't yet treated our yard for ticks and fleas because Lowe's hasn't yet stocked the bags we use!

I smothered the "tick" with rubbing alcohol and put my visor on ready to use the extraction tool when I noticed this "tick" seemed to be firmly embedded. I studied it closer and noticed it was tan colored with blood vessels in it! This is no tick. It's smooth with no hair on it and not wart-like at all. 

I called the doctors office and they told be to bring her in this morning. I hope I'm worried for nothing ... and would appreciate prayers. ray2:


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I took her in and it's a mole but needs to be removed. However, there's a lump on the back of her neck that he's more concerned about. He'll remove the lump and the mole and send it away to pathology if needed. I have to pick her up at 4:30. Am praying it's benign.

I've never had lumps and bumps on my poodles so this is new to me but I guess if humans can get them so can dogs. Shasta's not a poodle though, she's a puppy mill rescue.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh. How scary! Please let us know how your pup is doing.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My prayers are with you.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I brought her home a little while ago and she's resting comfortably. I am so happy that none of the tumors were malignant. Thank you so much or your prayers!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, that is such good news! You are a good poodle mom, very diligent! I love the picture you have posted of the two of them....have a great weekend with them!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I am so pleased for you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a relief. I had been thinking the ear mole could have turned into a blessing if it helped you detect a cancer early but the best blessing of all has happened. So glad that you received such good news.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm so glad I found this forum where people understand and love their fur babies like I do! 

I am happy to report that Shazi's back to her normal, happy self today. 
I was more worried about what turned out to be a mole because it was strange looking - tan, sort of translucent with visible blood vessels in it. I had noticed a little small lump on the back of her neck and another smaller one next to it. They felt like little cysts but I asked the doctor to check them out since I was there and I became alarmed when he seemed more concerned about those than the mole. Just goes to show one can never be too sure.
I am fortunate that I have a good relationship with my veterinarian. He was there all the way with my little Lexi and even gave me his cell phone number if I ever needed him. How sweet was that? He does loves Poodles though, they're his favorite breed.


----------

